
Ask HN: Does using throwaways still make sense in 2019? - Manjuuu
With all the tools and techniques (some of them automated) we have available nowadays, can using simple throwaways still be considered an effective way to hide your real identity in 2019?[1]<p>Example: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=S9mZLBve6yQ<p>[1] There is a YC-worthy idea there, somewhere.<p>Edit: Fixed.
======
PaulHoule
Efficient? Effective?

Watch what you say if the stakes are high:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ted_Kaczynski#After_publicatio...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ted_Kaczynski#After_publication)

